# relaxing by the lake



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

So yall saw that I got bombed big time the other day. well I just couldn't wait to go out and relax and put a flame to a stick. My stick of choice..... Perdomo champagne 10th anniversary. My location of choice....... Lake Lure NC.

It was honestly a great stick with great flavour and a little pepper spice. but it may have been the wind outside but the burn was not even at all. but it was really windy so I'm going to blame it on that. 

It was just really good to get away from school go down to lake lure and just relax with a great view and good cigar! Thanks again Rock31!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Can't beat that scenery.


----------



## Joshbaker51 (Mar 25, 2011)

no you can't man. I wish I could of got a picture of chimney rock in there. I could see it from where I was sitting.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pics Josh. It's great when the temp is warm but you're out of the sun. And a very nice view!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice place to smoke 

Glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a great spot .


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Very cool pics!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

There is nothing better then an great view and good cigar!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice josh, that lake view is amazing.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice pics Bro. looks like an enjoyable time.

JH


----------

